# [SPOILERS!] What games emotionally affect you?



## Resident0 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ive recently been playing FFVI and have found myself laughing at the funny bits and feeling sad at the sad parts, which i thought was remarkable due to it being so old. 

What games or parts of a game always get to you? *Aeris (;_*


----------



## jaguares (Dec 13, 2006)

Majoras Mask, when you help out the goron ghost and the ending, don't want to say anymore


----------



## kingeightsix (Dec 13, 2006)

god of war... for ps2...

playing this game & beating it made me feel a little bit stronger because there were so many struggles... and i got to bash & slice up all those people & monsters... and all the blood... oh man... i love it.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Resident0 @ Dec 13 2006 said:


> Ive recently been playing FFVI and have found myself laughing at the funny bits and feeling sad at the sad parts, which i thought was remarkable due to it being so old.
> 
> What games or parts of a game always get to you? *Aeris (;_*



Yea but did you CRY?! i bet you did  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My most emotional game is TETRIS...cos i always feel sorry for the bottom blocks...how they have to suffer carrying the wieght of the blocks above them i dunno...poor buggers


----------



## Taras (Dec 13, 2006)

In Twilight Princess when the giant monkey mooned me and slapped his behind, I felt like that was a personal affront. He did it twice, mind you.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 13, 2006)

MPH... never played it...


----------



## Resident0 (Dec 13, 2006)

No i didnt cry @ that but the ending of mgs3 put a lump in my throat


----------



## GameJesus (Dec 13, 2006)

LoL i find this hilarious...everyone carry on


----------



## Resident0 (Dec 13, 2006)

Playing Silent Hill while eating a sausage roll i jumped so bad i hit myself in the face with it.


----------



## WildCard (Dec 13, 2006)

Umm I felt bad in Shadow of the Colossus...poor guy does everything to save his woman and in the end turns into some ugly baby with horns.  One of my favorite PS2 games.


----------



## hakdizzle (Dec 13, 2006)

recently would have to be yakuza on the ps2 good game great story


----------



## Firon (Dec 13, 2006)

Twilight Princess's ending was so sad. I feel sorry for Midna and Link, it was so damn obvious that they had feelings for each other. And then she just leaves forever by breaking the mirror.


----------



## NeptuneX11 (Dec 13, 2006)

Lunar!


----------



## Harsky (Dec 13, 2006)

Mr Driller GBC. NO WAIT. There's a serious story as to why I chose this game. I was miserable in secondary school and a kid in craft class annoyed me for the last time so I grabbed one of the carving knife and waved it in front of his face and said something before jamming the knife into the table. There was talk talk and rumour rumour going on in school about what happened which kinda made me feel a little more depressed. Then, with the money in my wallet, I bought Mr Driller GBC, played it and felt a little bit happy even though  the next day would be the life changing moment. And it was. I was diagnosed with depression. BTW, this is 6 years ago and I'm off the anti depressants 4 years ago.


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Firon @ Dec 13 2006 said:


> Twilight Princess's ending was so sad. I feel sorry for Midna and Link, it was so damn obvious that they had feelings for each other. And then she just leaves forever by breaking the mirror.



Dude, you just killed it for me but whatever it's alright I knew that was comming.


----------



## ryohki (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Taras @ Dec 13 2006 said:


> In Twilight Princess when the giant monkey mooned me and slapped his behind, I felt like that was a personal affront. He did it twice, mind you.Â


hellz yeah!
goddamn him, I just wanted to smash him so bad.
it kinda sucked, that the fight was so weak.

oh, and I agree about shadow of the colossus, except, I feel bad for the colossii.
poor things... what did they ever do, that I had to slaughter their entire race, for some chick.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2006)

deus ex, the inner conspiracy theorist needs to be awoken at some point in everybody.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 13, 2006)

I felt really sad at the end of FFX
When tidus just went "poof"


----------



## bionicspider (Dec 13, 2006)

I have to admit my eyes welled up a tad during the Christmas Story episode in Elite Beat Agents.  My girlfriend didn't hold back, though; she just let it all out.


----------



## Devante (Dec 13, 2006)

Can we delete the spoiler posts in this thread? Or some mod convert them to SPOILER tags?

Please use spoiler tags people. :/

Especially when the games are brand new. ie. Twilight Princess.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 13, 2006)

ffx is reeally sad


----------



## yee (Dec 13, 2006)

I own LocoRoco and that game just freaking lifts your spirits.

The music and enviroment of the game is just lovely and makes you feel like you're in heaven.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE(sonicstorm @ Dec 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Firon @ Dec 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Twilight Princess's ending was so sad. I feel sorry for Midna and Link, it was so damn obvious that they had feelings for each other. And then she just leaves forever by breaking the mirror.
> ...



ME TOO MAN!!! I HAVEN'T FINISHED IT YET!!!!!!!! NEXT TIME USE SPOILER TAGS!!!!!!!


----------



## enoughrope (Dec 13, 2006)

Umm, none.


----------



## Xellos2099 (Dec 13, 2006)

Xenosaga III, no doubt.  The ending is specially emotional as well.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dont think there has ever been any game to make me feel emotional!!  Only time ive ever got emotional over something fictitious is when i was a kid and i thought they had killed Johnny 5 in short circuit!  :'(


----------



## wabo (Dec 13, 2006)

The time a game has touched me the most is In final fantasy 2 US (FF4 jap) when the 2 little dudes sacrifice themselves by turning into stone to save the party. Man did i feel something for those poor little fellow. I don't remember there name (played it at launch back in the day) but i'm sure someone around here can enlighten us on that.

Edit: Palom and Porom ahhh... good times


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 13, 2006)

I couldn't believe it when midna was killed by zant. I just sat in shock for a few minutes.

It was hard to be the wolf after that... felt so empty without her riding link...


----------



## enarky (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for spoiling the end of twilight princess for me, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Mehdi (Dec 13, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7 when Aeris dies.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone that has posted spoilers to game endings or plots PLEASE use the spoiler tags!

```
[spoiler]Text here[/spoiler]
```
I can't edit anyone's posts as I can't bring myself to read them! I don't want to read any Zelda TP spoilers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So please, don't ruin it for anyone else - *USE THE SPOILER TAGS*.


----------



## multiboy2k (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah this is a easy one! 

Definitely Elite Beat Agents for me.  You spend all of this time having a riotous good time and then the Christmas episode hits.  It's at this point you realise how good this game is. It was well written. I actually felt sad. 
Also, at the end of the game of course too. That was epic in scale. I literally watched the credits roll when it was over.  I didnt want the game to end.  

Stuff of goodness.


----------



## Westside (Dec 13, 2006)

FFVII, definately....  Very sad outcome.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 13, 2006)

Panzer Dragoon Saga:

When Edge and Azel see each other for the last time in the Tower and Edge heads towards the final battle :'(


----------



## Resident0 (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Firon @ Dec 13 2006 said:


> Twilight Princess's ending was so sad. I feel sorry for Midna and Link, it was so damn obvious that they had feelings for each other. And then she just leaves forever by breaking the mirror.



Thanks stupid.

Im in the UK.

I haven't finished Twighlight Princess yet.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 13, 2006)

Damn you for posting the Zelda spoiler.... now when I play the game, I'll have the ending running through my head.


----------



## GameJesus (Dec 13, 2006)

Yea you people suck why must you go and ruin everything for everyone else? Your the person at the carnival that takes little kids balloons and pops them you heartless prick.


----------



## mcsquared (Dec 13, 2006)

not even got TP yet, cant believe someones ruined it for me grrrr


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 14, 2006)

I cried at the end of FFX. Other than that, I don't think I've ever been emotionally affected by any game. I put a fair amount of distance between myself and whatever entertainment I'm currently immersing myself in.


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm getting emotionally affected by all the games I play... either it's frustrating, sad, annoying or whatever... There are many times when I get angry at my own lack of skill and so on...

Twilight Princess affected me really much at some place in the game.. can't tell where, here


----------



## Devil_Spawn (Dec 14, 2006)

phoenix wright 1+2, that really gets your spirits up when u star pwning someones ass in court!!!!!


----------



## ioann1s (Dec 14, 2006)

I would pick The Longest Journey (the first one).
Watching the ending scene left me the same sensation that you have when you've just finished a great book.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Of course games like FFVII, ICO are a sure treat down the emotional drain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last but not least, I can’t recall the millions of tears I (should) have shed for all the Worms & the Lemmings that have died in my hands


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 15, 2006)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater was a tear-jerker... Even Big Boss cried...


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 15, 2006)

the topic does say [SPOILERS!]... so i guess everyone could have noticed that.
Plus yes he should have used the spoiler tag oh well... anyway (thankfully i finished Zelda: TP today, uff)

mine was with Zelda: Ocarina of Time
I cried at the end... i mean c'mon all that work and then "go back to were you should be" and she warps us back to before? and then the sages all alone from the rest of the people they loved and protected ;_; so beautiful


----------



## Firon (Dec 18, 2006)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Dec 13 2006 said:


> I couldn't believe it when midna was killed by zant. I just sat in shock for a few minutes.
> 
> It was hard to be the wolf after that... felt so empty without her riding link...


Um, he didn't kill her.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 29, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid and Metal Gear Solid 2 hands down.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 29, 2008)

pokemon when gerry killed me right in pallet town






meow


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 29, 2008)

_Every_ game affects you emotionally in some way...Some make you sad, some make you happy, some make you bored, some scare you, some disgust you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Oh wait, I just realize someone else already stated that...nevermind)
But well, I get the point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd say ICO is the game that affects me most, and I can't even exactly describe why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's mostly the lone setting and atmosphere...funnily, the relation between Ico and Yorda doesn't touch me at all, though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not the kind of gamer who gets overly carried away by stories or characters...like, who the fuck cares about Aeris? Her design was horrible, anyway


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 29, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> Metal Gear Solid and Metal Gear Solid 2 hands down.



Seconded.
That and Shadow of the Collosus.
I remember being so awed while playing it and the ending was really sad.
A good point and click adventure usually gets me going too. Stuff like phoenix wright or hotel dusk or broken sword.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 29, 2008)

Crisis Core,*SPOILERS* It's sad how they make you play on when Zacks on the verge of death, also it's sweet how they keep Aerith's DMW last.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 29, 2008)

It's not entirely emotional, but after finishing Gyakuten Saiban 4 I felt really sad because that was the end of the Naruhodou arc...


----------



## ozzyzak (Mar 29, 2008)

For me it has to be Earthbound.  The whole game is emotional.

The trek up through every crazy place the game sends you.  The quirky, goofy and/or crazy people that you meet on the way.

Some friend, some foe.  Some become friend from foe.  And the EPIC (yes epic) boss battle at the end with all your friends pulling for you to save the world.

The game is heavy man...

When you beat it, you literally feel as if you've saved the world, especially when you teleport around to past lands and talk to the people there, it's really amazing.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 29, 2008)

Call of Duty 4


Spoiler



Three here:

-The nuke exploding, and Johnson seeing the aftermath, and then dying
-The two nukes that launched near the end of the game
-Killing Zarkaev in slow motion, and when turns his head around and he sees you for a second before you shoot him


Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H667DxTjTf8

Link's Awakening


Spoiler



omg it was a dream... such sad music too



Hotel Dusk


Spoiler



Can't believe how everything tied together so well



Half Life 2


Spoiler



Time... Dr. Freeman? Is it really that time again?



bunch more


----------



## PlooBloo (Mar 30, 2008)

FFVI got me really well too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D


----------



## PlooBloo (Mar 30, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> It's not entirely emotional, but after finishing Gyakuten Saiban 4 I felt really sad because that was the end of the Naruhodou arc...


But I thought they're "concluding" Naruhodou in Gyakuten Saiban 5. Or am I mistaken? @[email protected]


----------



## Doggy124 (Mar 30, 2008)

EBA series (1ENG,2JP)

each one has sad mission.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 30, 2008)

ozzyzak said:
			
		

> For me it has to be Earthbound. The whole game is emotional.
> 
> The trek up through every crazy place the game sends you. The quirky, goofy and/or crazy people that you meet on the way.
> 
> ...



Mother 3.
The story is so sadistic in comparison to the other two games...
The Love Theme actually made me cry.
I didn't think music from a GBA game could be so emotionally moving.


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 30, 2008)

CoD4, Final Fantasy VIII, and a lot more I can't remember.


----------



## pasc (Mar 30, 2008)

Hana to Taiyou to Ame to - Owaranai Rakuen was a quite sad game in some parts, aswell as PW 1. Have only started 4 but now finished it yet.


----------



## Upperleft (Mar 30, 2008)

Phoenix Wright 3
epic ending , epic game
made me laugh and (nearly) cry


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 30, 2008)

ozzyzak said:
			
		

> For me it has to be Earthbound. The whole game is emotional.
> 
> The trek up through every crazy place the game sends you. The quirky, goofy and/or crazy people that you meet on the way.
> 
> ...



You feel even worse if the game deletes your save files after detecting that it's a pirate copy


----------



## enigmaindex (Mar 30, 2008)

CoD4.
Same reasons as Linkiboy.
I was so into that game

and the end of Twilight Princess
After i saw that i felt empty


and after i finish super mario 64 man that was a shit ending and left me upset and empty inside.


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 30, 2008)

Elrinth said:
			
		

> I'm getting emotionally affected by all the games I play... either it's frustrating, sad, annoying or whatever... There are many times when I get angry at my own lack of skill and so on...
> 
> Twilight Princess affected me really much at some place in the game.. can't tell where, here



I'm quoting myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because now I can add spoiler tags :3

Zelda:TP


Spoiler



During the Midna part when everything turned gray and the music just made everything feel so miserable



Resident Evil 1 NGC remake
I got scared to shit and actually dropped the GC controller - story: 



Spoiler



when I noticed a guy by a window jumping out (in the first mansion by the flower/plant-room). At the beginning he was just tapping the window, then the second time u walked by he was gone, then the third time the window broke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brilliant



FF7


Spoiler



when aeris dies



FF6


Spoiler



when celes jumps off the cliff



donkey kong country


Spoiler



when coming to the snow levels. everything just felt so right with the music, the large amount of snow. i got chills sent up my spine


----------



## Duke_Jay (Mar 31, 2008)

World in Conflict



Spoiler



When the Captain agreed to stop the Russian, thus getting himself killed by the atomic bomb



CoD 4



Spoiler



Almost everything, fantastich game



Warcraft III



Spoiler



When Arthas killed his father, the king I felt really bad



Rayman II



Spoiler



When I though Rayman was dead, I almost cried


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 31, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 1,2 and 3


----------



## SkH (Mar 31, 2008)

kingeightsix said:
			
		

> god of war... for ps2...
> 
> playing this game & beating it made me feel a little bit stronger because there were so many struggles... and i got to bash & slice up all those people & monsters... and all the blood... oh man... i love it.


Same happens with Resident Evil 4 too... I got angry and then snapped it into my Wii and played it... aahh... it felt so good... though I played it through 100%... okay I haven't finished the EASY Mode... so... that's feels good. But I'll start playing God of War and God of War II soon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah, I just love the blood (and gore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...


----------



## anime_junkie (Mar 31, 2008)

(Tsukihime & Planetarian spoilers)



Spoiler



Tsukihime. Every single true end, pretty much. Akiha's especially. The knife, and the music.... oh god, I'm tearing up. ;_;





Spoiler



The end of Planeterian is sad, too. Why did she have to die? Bawwwwww ;_;





Spoiler



YOU JUST LOST THE GAME


----------



## Kiok (Apr 1, 2008)

Great now the ending to twlight princess was spoiled for me Cause that idiot didnt use spoiler tags.


----------

